# 22mm engineer bracelet.



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

After a 22mm engineer bracelet in brushed steel for a new diver that's on its way. Anybody have one that's not being used? Doesn't have to be perfect condition as don't mind a few desk diving marks.

Cheers all.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Now bought one :thumbsup:


----------

